# Forms For Bids?



## DeereFarmer

I'm looking to place a bid in for a few local stores here that I pretty much have an in on (I know the owner), but I need to make a formal bid. How does you guys set up your bids as far as a paper that you fax into someone. I don't even know how to go about this. Do I just write $XXXX on a piece of paper and fax it in? lol.


----------



## grandview

Can't you mail it or just stop in and drop off your bid? If you fax a standard size sheet of paper will go through a fax machine.


----------



## Team_Arctic

i went to staples or office max or something and got a pretty simple "job proposal" form and it has done the trick for me


----------



## DeereFarmer

Cool. I'll have to go somewhere like that and see what I can come up with.


----------



## ManorD24

Do a search on here. Some guys have posted copys of their contracts. I did the search and took some ideas from the different posts to help my contracts.


----------



## basher

try this

https://www.lawncaresuccess.com/sig.aspx


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thanks guys.


----------



## grandview

DeereFarmer;590232 said:


> Thanks guys.


Thanks guys,that's it? No this is what I did with all your help.:realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer

Sorry sorry sorry. I was short on time. My girl wanted me to go watch a movie, but I got bored so now I'm back lol. What I did was put a nice cover letter together with a small plowing logo with my name, company name, phone number etc... On the inside I layed out what the customer would ge tfor the different price ranges and the trigger options etc... I offered snow plowing and removal. Prices were varried based on how much snow. I had the pages laminated and bound. Turned out pretty nice. I made up about 10 of them. I'm pretty sure I have the one bid that I really wanted. Now I have to work to get a couple more drives for this season. i'll be using this little booklet to show residential customers too. Once again, thanks for the help guys lol.


----------



## lumps

basher;589825 said:


> try this
> 
> https://www.lawncaresuccess.com/sig.aspx


Has anyone actually ordered this? I'm just curious how good the forms are.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

lumps;591501 said:


> Has anyone actually ordered this? I'm just curious how good the forms are.


i was just about to order it myself and am wondering the same thing.

where in buffalo are you from lumps???


----------

